# Thor bonding with my son RJ



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Well our lil Thor is not so lil anymore(7 1/2mths)and he's going thru some changes, for the most part they are all good, being that he's still a puppy. I've noticed since i've been spending more time at the campus, Thor is bonding more n more with my son RJ, which is great I'm happy, but sad, it used to be he would love to hang out with me as soon as I would get home, but now he comes to my room hangs out a bit with me, then goes to RJ's room n hangs out with him till the next morning. Took him to the dog park, and he is so good with other dogs, n owners, they love him, he has yet to try n bite or hurt another dog, loves to run and chase them, I noticed when WE went on the trail walk, he walked next to my son ahead of me as opposed to before he would always be next to me. I'm happy my son has finally started to take on more responsabilities with Thor, I did purchase him for his 12th b.d., but yet I was spoiled by Thor always wanting to hang with me, now he's always rolling on the bed or the floor with RJ wrestling n licking him all the time. Uploaded some pics just in case you are intrested in seeing them......


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great pictures! Sounds like Thor is an all around good family dog


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup he's a social butterfly, took him to Petsmart so I could weigh him today, he's at 71lbs. Thank you Stosh...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooooo cute, Love the pics! I'm so glad he loves your son and it looks like vice versa as well


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's absolutely nothing to be sad about because
your pup is bonding with your son. this is something
you want to happen. a dog can share his bonding faithfully.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

JacodaCD OA thank you, i've really learned alot on here from so many different owners, some have become good friends, and the advice that has been passed to me I take it to heart, I don't always agree with everyone, but who does, Thor is really just a puppy at 7 1/2 months, and at 71 lbs. I began to socialize him at 8 weeks at the dog park, and he's learned alot himself from other dogs also, he's real friendly, and at times It comes back to bite him on his butt, but he has learned from his mistakes, and knows what dogs are playful, and which ones are a bunch of old scrooge's. I really believe by taking him out n having him around so many different dogs n people, it's helped him cope with kids that come and visit here at home, along with people he don't see very often. I'm expecting him to continue to change, but it will be done at his pace, and with my guidance, and with the help of my friends on here. So thanks to all that have taken a part with the input when ever I've had questions or concerns, you'll were a big help in helping raise Thor.....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thor is growing up handsomely, enjoyed the pics.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks doggiedad, but reality is starting to sink in, my son is getting ready to go to Jr. high, and will be a teenager, and Thor well he's just getting bigger n sillier by the day, and I'm sure as they both get older Thor will take care of RJ, but will also be his lil partner in crime around here.....


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohh, Thor is so handsome. What a wonderful thing to see.. boy and dog becoming a real team. Why not encourage your son to get into a sport with him? Obedience, agility or tracking? Something to really bring out the partnership and make it shine?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Thor is growing up handsomely, enjoyed the pics.


Thank you, we've always kept him inside, but take him out for long walks or runs, we socialize him with other dogs at least once a week at the dog park, and feed him healthy food, and since we live in TEXAS, he sheds like crazy so I have to brush him n bath him at least once a week, he loves the water n enjoys being pampered....I couldn't help myself I uploaded two sets of pics on here, just to show them growing together from the day I brought him home till 2day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why are you bathing him so much? my dog is 4 yrs old.
i brush him 3 to 4 times a week. when i
brush him i brush him in all directions. i use an under coat
comb and a pin brush. i can't think of the last time my
dog had a bath. it might have been last summer.



rjThor said:


> Thank you, we've always kept him inside, but take him out for long walks or runs, we socialize him with other dogs at least once a week at the dog park, and feed him healthy food, and since
> 
> we live in TEXAS, he sheds like crazy so
> 
> ...


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> why are you bathing him so much? my dog is 4 yrs old.
> i brush him 3 to 4 times a week. when i
> brush him i brush him in all directions. i use an under coat
> comb and a pin brush. i can't think of the last time my
> dog had a bath. it might have been last summer.


:rofl:well being in TEXAS it's always super hot, being all black don't help him either with the sun, so when we let him out in the back yard he makes a mad dash for our pond n jumps in it, plus taking him to the dog park, he gets licked on n played with by other dogs, not a very good smell once he dries off, and since he's allowed on the beds, it's always alot nicer smelling after he smells clean. R u for real it's been a whole year since his last bath?....lol.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Ohh, Thor is so handsome. What a wonderful thing to see.. boy and dog becoming a real team. Why not encourage your son to get into a sport with him? Obedience, agility or tracking? Something to really bring out the partnership and make it shine?


Thank you Angel, wish I really had the time to get them involved in something to do together, but with my work schedule at the college it's hard, and I want it to continue to build the bonding on their terms, and not force it on my part.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very nice pictures. 

I bathe Sinister once a year.

He plays in ponds, lakes, dirt, you name it. I wipe him down when we get home with some dog cleaning pads and then he smells great again.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Very nice pictures.
> 
> I bathe Sinister once a year.
> 
> He plays in ponds, lakes, dirt, you name it. I wipe him down when we get home with some dog cleaning pads and then he smells great again.


 Oh yeah, i've seen them awesome pics of Sinister am I wrong for bathing him once a week? Where can I find these pads you are using on Sinister? Being in TEXAS it's real super hot, and he has his pond in the back, but he seems to enjoy the fresh cold water when I bath him outside. Will it dry up his skin, and is he gonna start to flake if I continue to bath him once a week?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

rjThor said:


> Oh yeah, i've seen them awesome pics of Sinister am I wrong for bathing him once a week? Where can I find these pads you are using on Sinister? Being in TEXAS it's real super hot, and he has his pond in the back, but he seems to enjoy the fresh cold water when I bath him outside. Will it dry up his skin, and is he gonna start to flake if I continue to bath him once a week?


I remember hearing that batheing dogs too much can ruin their coat, but I cant recall where I heard that and if it is even true. 

I just was told not to do it so I only bathe him once a year, maybe twice.

I bought those wipes at a store called Marshalls but I am sure you can find them at Petco and Petsmart too. They come in different smells. They also have sprays you can use.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I bath my dogs once per month. More in the summer if they get in stinky things. Where I live there are a LOT of skanky, smelly ponds. Wipes would just not get rid of the smell. I mean the dogs are black with rancid mud. So, I guess the bathing issue boils down to what your dog gets into. 
I do a lot of hiking with my dogs, they are usually off leash, I live among swamps and bogs. 
Once per week bathing may be a bit much. I try to go for no more frequent than once every 2 weeks.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

shannonrae said:


> I bath my dogs once per month. More in the summer if they get in stinky things. Where I live there are a LOT of skanky, smelly ponds. Wipes would just not get rid of the smell. I mean the dogs are black with rancid mud. So, I guess the bathing issue boils down to what your dog gets into.
> I do a lot of hiking with my dogs, they are usually off leash, I live among swamps and bogs.
> Once per week bathing may be a bit much. I try to go for no more frequent than once every 2 weeks.


 Yup well my pup is only 7months, n he loves to get into the pond, and rolling on the dirt, he's a lil pig at times. When we head to the dog park, he enjoys playing with the other pups, they all seem to slober on each other n bite n nibble so can you imagine the stinky smell on the way home. Maybe if I just water him down and not use shampoo on him, it will be ok, what do you think?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hose him off and let the undercoat dry. I bath my dog twice a year, on the very first warm day and on the very last  

Thor is absolutely beautiful! Love your son and Thor's pics, what a close relationship they have together! Their bond will last forever and will warm your son's heart to the rest of his life.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

GSD07 said:


> Hose him off and let the undercoat dry. I bath my dog twice a year, on the very first warm day and on the very last
> 
> Thor is absolutely beautiful! Love your son and Thor's pics, what a close relationship they have together! Their bond will last forever and will warm your son's heart to the rest of his life.


 Thank you did some research and found a site from Aringsburg's GSD, and you are right, but I also learned I can use baking soda every 2 weeks on his coat as a deodarizer. Maybe this info will help someone also on here.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

They are looking cool .......! Ha ha, Kids and shepherds are a great mix..
Thor looks great in his shades....


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> They are looking cool .......! Ha ha, Kids and shepherds are a great mix..
> Thor looks great in his shades....


 Thank you, this new default was taken this morning right before I left for the office, I swear right now that it's summer they both stay up till morning doing God knows what, and sleep all day, they are both vampires right now....


----------

